# Resource guarding spoiling the fun



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

So, I bought the new pup Daisy (9 months old) a Nylabone, the two border collies one each, and a spare one. 

Gave each dog one. At once, Daisy turns into a barking, snarling monster. No-one is looking at her, no-one is trying to take it, no-one is moving towards her. But she jumps up, looking at me and barks and snarls. 

I distracted her with cheese cubes, took them all up, and now peace reigns again, she's become her sweet little self again. Lying doing nothing.

We've been out for a long walk this morning, so it's not lack of exercise. She's been practising her recall too.

But it seems I can't give her toys :-/ which is sad, I wanted her to have fun things to play with. 

So how do you work on this? Yes, I can get them off her, that's not the current problem.

How do I stop her turning into this snarling monster the minute I give her a new (or favourite) toy?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm afraid I don't have enough experience on this one, but I would recommend starting out by reading the book "Mine" by Jean Donaldson. It will at least give you some info on this and info on de-sensitizing. I am sorry, it's disappointing when they don't cooperate. I have two dogs and my 6 month old Golden will take things from my collie and he just lets her, It's like no matter what she has, his item looks much better. Good luck....


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Daisy is brand new! She would love it if you gave her a chance to 'settle in', get to know you and trust you and for you to get to truly know her, it may take a few weeks or even a few months. Would you expect a child suddenly uprooted and moved to a new town, new school to automatically 'fit in'? It takes time to become familiar and comfortable in a new environment, and a stressed dog may display behaviors that are 'out of character' for that dog.
I understand the desire to make Daisy feel comfortable and happy, but it is going to take Daisy time to adjust, proceed slowly. Keep things low key, quiet walks, calm attention, just hanging out at home, short training sessions, short walks, with and without the other dogs along, so she can have a chance to adapt. I have adopted older dogs, the first two to three weeks were always spent at home or on my block -limiting adding new stressors to an already stressful situation for the dog and allowing them to adjust to their new family and other dogs in my home and just settle in and give them a sense of 'belonging' and begin to trust that they are staying. Asking too much- too soon adds to their stress.
Resource guarding is basically about trust - Daisy does not trust that you or the other dogs are not going to steal her 'toy' - hence the 'stay away from me' warnings. Dog to dog -resource guarding is natural, instinctive and the best prevention is management -separate when they have items of value -in different rooms, or at least on leash and supervised, as far apart as possible, especially while Daisy settles in. 
Take the time to build the trust and start the bond. Hand feed Daisy her meals, all or part, start teaching and rewarding the skills you want her to know - the more she understands what is expected of her, the more relaxed she will be. Watch for an reward 'offered' behaviors - eye contact, sitting quietly beside your, laying quiet - reward those behaviors so she knows that she has got it right. If you want to give her a toy, separate her from the other dogs, toss some yummy treats from a distance while she chews on it and move away - this will help her associate your presence with good things happening. Lure her off of it, with the cheese, drop them on the floor away from the item, let her eat the cheese, and send her back to the toy, so that she learns that she will not always lose it, if she leaves it. Refrain from just 'taking it'.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm reading 'Mine', it's making a lot of sense, and it gives me ways to manage the situation. 

That was my problem - I didn't know how to proceed. 

I know Daisy's life has just turned upside down and in fact she is doing incredibly well - I'm very impressed with her. And not cross about the guarding, I can see it's a totally natural thing to do, particularly with unknown dogs and me - I just didn't know what to do next. 

Jean Donaldson has given me both some additional understanding and a way of proceeding


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

So - I've read 'Mine!' and also 'Getting started:Clicker training for dogs' and we've begun the clicker training (just the 'the click means cheese' bit).

Feel much more sure we can learn how to handle things and also I like the clicker training as a way of teaching her the other things she needs to know. It fits more with how I see things, rather than the rather heavy-handed and old-fashioned training methods my ex used with his Police dogs. Which I didn't use on the collies as they hardly ever needed more than a polite suggestion ;-)

Feeling much more positive. And Daisy is being such a good, and friendly, little girl


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

We're making progress 

Firstly I've found a way to manage the feeding, so we don't get the fraught snarling and biting situation that happened that morning. 

And I'm sitting in the room with her while she's eating, just chatting - a bit closer each time. 

I bought some leather/kevlar gauntlets - what a difference they've made. 

She got growly and tried to bite, over a toy. I put on the gauntlets and could therefore be as calm as could be, instead of stressed. So I kept stroking her, and chatting and letting her chew her toy. She wanted to bite to begin with, but I just stroked and chatted. _And she calmed right down_. Eventually I could touch the toy, take it away and give it back, and finally we could play with it together. It totally took the heat out of the situation and she was playful and happy. And then abandoned said toy to go and do something else. 

I feel now as though it will calm down and maybe even go away, as she settles in, instead of the worry that it would escalate and become a big deal. Work still to do- but phew :yipee:


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

Had another very long growly, bitey session over a stick, diffused with lots of stroking (gloves on) again.

But I really must work, step by step through Jean Donaldson's protocol, I can't have this in a dog I want to take places with me.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hard work but worth it. Perhaps do it several times a day? Good luck. She sounds like such a sweetie.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jaykay said:


> We're making progress
> 
> Firstly I've found a way to manage the feeding, so we don't get the fraught snarling and biting situation that happened that morning.
> 
> ...


Bravo for the commitment and effort, it will pay off!


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

She is a real sweetie, and just needs teaching. 

I confess I find it hard. Pulling on the lead is a totally emotion-neutral thing. But biting me, even when I understand why, I have to catch myself from feeling down. 

But we can do it, Daisy and me. I might just need to come back sometimes for an internet hug


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Jaykay said:


> She is a real sweetie, and just needs teaching.
> 
> I confess I find it hard. Pulling on the lead is a totally emotion-neutral thing. But biting me, even when I understand why, I have to catch myself from feeling down.
> 
> But we can do it, Daisy and me. I might just need to come back sometimes for an internet hug


Please do come back for that. Many on here specialize in Internet hugs.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

This morning I got pinned inside my loom! 

I have a big Swedish floor loom. I was sitting on the bench, inside the loom, threading the heddles. A bit of string was sticking out of the back of the loom bench (it has storage inside it). Daisy was chewing on the bit of string, not a problem. 

But when I turned round to look she started snarling. I got off the bench away from her and she jumped up with her front feet on the bench and continued barking and snarling. 

Eventually I managed to get out of the other side of the loom and go round the other way. Two seconds later she's being a playful sweet puppy again. 

We have begun the Jean Donalson 'Resource Guarding hierarchy'. Please let it work (of course it will work) Well, I suppose I've learned one 'high value' guarding object - loom cord!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Jaykay said:


> This morning I got pinned inside my loom!
> 
> I have a big Swedish floor loom. I was sitting on the bench, inside the loom, threading the heddles. A bit of string was sticking out of the back of the loom bench (it has storage inside it). Daisy was chewing on the bit of string, not a problem.
> 
> ...


Would carrying a treat bag at all times so you have something to trade maybe help? I have one that hooks on my belt, got it at Petsmart for like $8. 
Good luck with this, proud of you for all the work you're doing with her!


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

I think that's a good idea, I'll look for one of those. It would make clicker-treats easier anyway. 

And thank you for the encouragement, I really need it.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Outward Hound Treat n Train Bag - Blue
this isn't exactly the one I have, but it's very similar. 
It's great for when you want to be a Pez dispenser of treats!


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

That's great - thank you. I can get one of those from Amazon it turns out, now I know what to look for - how I do all my shopping since I live in the middle of nowhere 

I will get one and be the source of all treats ;-) 

We failed a bit with the resource guarding practice today. She didn't stay put for the things she didn't care about, but came to me for treats. So I gave her something a bit better and she ran off with it. I think I will give her the book to read!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hang in there, you're doing a fabulous job with Daisy.

I know it's a lot of work, you're going to have days where you feel like you're taking a step forward, then two backwards, but all the time and effort is going to pay off. 

You're going to have a wonderful girl and the bond between you will be a strong and very special.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I do most of my shopping on Amazon, too! The pouch I have has a pocket in front for a ball. Max never really cares about balls, but a small toy might work too. 

After a very frustrating weekend of trying to get Max to remember how to walk nicely, I told him on Monday that we were going to do this, dagnabit! And we did. You have a good attitude, and I think you're making progress, and you will continue to do so.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I just wanted to chime in because I think I have a story you might find some comfort in...

My mom just adopted a 10 month old chihuahua/italian grey hound mix named Bella. She found out VERY quickly that Bella is a pretty vicious resource guarder. Prior to being in my mom's home, Bella was tied up outside for her whole life... resource guarding behavior is extremely common in dogs that were often tethered or otherwise forcibly contained. Anyway, Bella would all out charge the other dogs in the house, snarl, snap, the whole nine yards. Ultimately, she just needed to learn to trust that resources and kind treatment were reliable parts of her life now. My mom has had Bella for about a month and a half now and Bella happily eats and plays in the same room with all the other dogs and has limited her resource guarding to new and edible item... even then, she mostly just paces around whining trying to find somewhere to hide it... no snarling or snapping or charging anymore. She no longer guards the usual bones, or her food, or the kitchen, or any toys. There was no intervention other than limiting her ability to practice the behavior, intentionally hand feeding all the dogs together, and teaching her to wait her turn for food and toys. 

I personally have a reformed resource guarder that required much more rehabilitation than that, but it seems to be relatively common with rescues that they just need time to acclimate and build trust. Hopefully your girl will have a similar outcome to Bella and you will be sailing through this in a month or so


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm glad Max remembered how to walk nicely  

Daisy's doing very well, when you think that 9 days ago her life changed just about as much as it was possible to change. 

A hare ran across the field when we were out just now, but fortunately I was the only one who saw it


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks Mirinde, that's really positive and hopeful, I very much appreciate you sharing that  I think I need hope and determination, in equal parts


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks Carolina Mom, the encouragement is very much appreciated


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

Well, some progress today 

Firstly, I've got the 'conditioned response' that I'm supposed to be working for - when I say 'can I have this?' Daisy looks up for the treat. And what's more, she let me take a new nylabone from her, which several days ago caused me to start this thread, we had such a snarling, biting fest over it. 

AND during a landshark session, I only had to hold her mouth a couple of times, and she inhibited her bite almost totally and just held me too. What a good girl! 

No doubt she will forget these things umpteen times too - but she is learning, bless her.

Oh, and she's been amusing me (if not the old collies) by playing with the Kong Wobbler endlessly


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!!!!
I'm so proud of both of you!


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for your support 

I have to confess, I'm also quite proud of us both today


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

OMG  Linen loom cord - that caused me to be pinned inside my loom the other day? Somehow Daisy found a piece (I thought I'd hidden every tiny bit) and was round the back of the loom chewing it. 

So I went round and said 'can I have this' and took it away!!! And gave her lots of treats. Wow, she's learned so fast  I know, I know, she'll get it wrong still, but hey 

Also, totally not in the dog training manuals, but if you sing the song 'Daisy, Daisy' to a pup called Daisy who is thinking of getting growly about a bone - she just calms down


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job Daisy girl, you too mom!

It's a team effort and it's wonderful to read the progress you're making.

Have you posted any pictures of this beautiful girl of yours yet?


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you very much  

I'm going to make a new thread in the puppy section and post some pics of the girl I think


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do you know about the UK Social Group?

If not, go up to Community, then select Social Groups. 

Next select View all Groups, the UK Group is the first one.

Here's the link-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/groups/7-uk-golden-lovers.html


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

Last couple of days - been able to pat her on her back when she's eating. 
Today - could pick up a biscuit she'd dropped, towards the end of her breakfast and put it in the bowl while she was still eating. 

The girl is feeling more comfortable I think, and she learns quickly  

What a darling she is


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Jaykay said:


> Last couple of days - been able to pat her on her back when she's eating.
> Today - could pick up a biscuit she'd dropped, towards the end of her breakfast and put it in the bowl while she was still eating.
> 
> The girl is feeling more comfortable I think, and she learns quickly
> ...


Every step you guys are taking together just makes me smile. I'm so proud of you, and I know that doesn't mean much from a total stranger on the internet, but I am. Thank you.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

It means a great deal - thank you too


----------

